# New Homes



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi all, with last season's clutch of Wollumbinia purvisi now just over 3 months old I am pleased to announce that 2 have now gone on to begin their new lives in the care of Matty Jurgs of Toowoomba's Top of the Range Reptiles. Matt, over the last several months in preparation has created a beautiful little habitat for the turtles and they have already settled in fantastically and are smashing their food. With Matt being less than a 5 minute drive from my place I'll no doubt be seeing plenty of these little guys and receiving constant updates on their progress well into the future.

Here's a short video courtesy of Matty Jurgs - Top of the Range Reptiles.
View attachment video-1648106190.mp4


The remaining 6 turtles I have again committed to Greg Parker and Adam Elliot of the fantastic facility that is the Ballarat Wildlife Park in Victoria. These 6 will be joining the previous season's hatchlings that went on to the Ballarat Wildlife Park for the captive breeding program in a joint collaboration between Queensland and Victoria to save the critically endangered, IUCN Red-Listed monotypic species native to New South Wales.
I also just want to give a big shout out to @eipper for being the middle-man last year and again this year in collecting the turtles from me and organising their safe transport and delivery. Absolute Legend! Much appreciated.

Together we WILL make a difference.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 8, 2022)

Yesterday morning 6 little 3 month old Wollumbinia purvisi were collected in SEQ by Jetpets and just after 10pm last night they were 1,500km and 2 states away entering the quarantine facility at the Ballarat Wildlife Park.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 9, 2022)

That is fantastic news Kev. Your favourite species will live on AND breed even if you can't be involved. Good luck with your display future.


----------



## eipper (Sep 29, 2022)

happy to help mate - your breeding of the species is incredibly important


----------

